# cușilori



## mfchiro

This term "cușilori" was a term used by my Romanian aunt, from Banat region (serbia).  it was used somewhat affectionately toward us as children, but I dont know what it means, or where it originates from.  any feedback would be appreciated, response in Romanian is okay too.  multumesc frumos... aurel


----------



## farscape

No, not really a word that I've heard of - it's not in the dictionaries - but perhaps someone more familiar with the regional dialects spoken in Banat can chime in. Probably unrelated but a common term used by Romanian grandmas when talking to their charges is puişor.

_Abia acum am văzut că puteam să scriu şi în româneşte...

_Later,
f.


----------



## irinet

If you wrote Serbia, then it's not a Romanian word. You should ask elsewhere about it. I couldn't find it either.


----------



## Caktus

Maybe it's a regional pronunciation for "cucilor" (vocative plural for "cuc" ). In English "cuc" means "cuckoo".


----------



## farscape

Da, e o idee... Am auzit bunici, unchi/mătuşi folosind _iezilor_, _mânjilor_, _cârlane_ (dar nu pluralul _cârlanilor_), de ce nu _cucilor_? 

f.


----------

